# 7 babies and 4 adults to rehome in the Oklahoma City area



## HelsBells (Feb 12, 2011)

Soooo... The other day I made a post LOOKING for a pair of rats. Well, they and 9 of their siblings and parents and aunts found me....

I rescued 13 rats today that were going to be feeder rats. They haven't been handled very much but they seem to be coming around. As far as I can tell there are 9 boys and 4 girls. I am keeping 2 boys for myself :heart: and 1 girl is tentatively spoken for 

In any case, I need to find homes for the rest.... I would be willing to transport up to two hours in any direction to get them to good homes! They really are sweet and I just want them to have good homes 

The pictures I took didn't turn out all that well but I'd be happy to get more if anyone is interested! 

Please help these babies find home 

This is the adult male.









I have 4 males that look pretty much identical to this one. They all have red eyes. I also have 2 other males that are lighter, almost white. One also has red eyes and one has black.









Just a shot of the face 









There are three "adult" females. One of them is smaller than the others.

This is one of the adult females. She's basically the adult form of the little boys but with black eyes









Adult female white with red eyes. I think she is the mom of the babies because she is the nipply one. 









Another adult female. She is the smaller one.









male baby white.









Then I have one more female baby that looks like the other baby males.


----------

